# Does anyone know anything about this car



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

I just finished watching the SCCA Valvoline Runoffs the GT II class. I have been searching the web to find information on the #3 240sx driven by Bud Matakaetis, but haven't found anything but pictures. I want to know why it is in GT II instead of maybe GT III or IV? It finished in 10th place i think and a lap down, because it was highly underpowered compared to the porsche's and 300zx's.
In the GT classes is it possible to swap out the KA24DE for a VG30DE? It will through off the weight ratio a bit, but will gain more power potential. Let me know your opinions

DbD









*right click, properties, copy address, paste in new browser*


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

GT category cars are tube framed "funny cars." The fiberglass bodywork is just window dressing.

The "240SX" (S13 and S14) are only allowed a 2.4 liter engine that is not specified. I assume it to be the KA24DE engine, but I don't know that for certain. There are no other optional engines for these cars for this class.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

It says on the classification page that a 240 and 280 engine are allowed...does that mean the 240sx can either run the L28 or the KA24 engine? I am still wondering why that car was even entered into GTII when it finished almost two laps down? It didn't have any technical failures or anything it was just that slow. I figure maybe if you swapped in the 280Z motor you might be a little more competative!

DbD


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DamnedButDetermined said:


> *It says on the classification page that a 240 and 280 engine are allowed...does that mean the 240sx can either run the L28 or the KA24 engine? I am still wondering why that car was even entered into GTII when it finished almost two laps down? It didn't have any technical failures or anything it was just that slow. I figure maybe if you swapped in the 280Z motor you might be a little more competative!
> 
> DbD *


I'm not sure what you're looking at, but the GTCS says only 2389cc 4 cylinder SOHC. Oh wait, they do show a 240SX with three 6 cylinder options. I'm guessing that's a typo and they mean the old 200SX. I could be wrong though.

Why did it enter GT2? Because that's the class it was built for and it qualified by finishing positions in national races. But, I would agree, if you're that slow, what's the point of going to The Runoffs?


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

Geo said:


> *But, I would agree, if you're that slow, what's the point of going to The Runoffs? *



I am sure you feel the same way about this, but it would still be pretty damn cool to be on tv every once and while. Even if you are a lap down  

Are you allowed to have a tube frame in GTIII? If i was him that is the class i would have gone for!


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DamnedButDetermined said:


> *Are you allowed to have a tube frame in GTIII? If i was him that is the class i would have gone for! *


All the GT classes are tube framed classes.

Why would you go for GT3? You get 100 additional lbs and a 34mm venturi instead of 48mm.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

Well it obviously shows that I don't know what i am talking about. I just figured it would be more competative in that class.


----------

